# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  finally giving up, going elsewhere

## zibep

this site is so painfully slow that I just can't come here any more.

----------


## PTbyJason

well ok, but if you had read the other 2 threads you would have realized that I was upgrading this weekend.

----------


## Danielle

> this site is so painfully slow that I just can't come here any more.


maybe it's your connection.............i mean, my connection is extemely slow, i'm still on dial-up and this site is always the fastest to come up.......

----------


## RON

WOW thats strange I guess it must be different everywhere cause its lightning fast to me.

----------


## profbiv

I never had any problems. It's always fast. I'm on a cable modem. How are you connected?

----------


## Dude-Man

always fast. never slow.

----------


## damiongage

it sucked bad when I was using compuserve dial up

now it's cool... I have DSL

----------


## partyboynyc

don't let the door hit you in the ass!!

----------


## rambo

> don't let the door hit you in the ass!!


Get your ass in the lounge!

----------


## partyboynyc

ok i'm off to the lounge, but not until i ....A.) finish my italian sub, B.)make a phone call, and c.) get the **** out of the gym.i'll smoke and joke later this eve since i',m chillin' at home tonight

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

It's slow as Hell for me, but it's ONLY because I'm on Dial up, I cruise it at the Gym on SBC Digital, and it Flys!

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

I have cable. Last few days it was hanging bad. Today seems much better. I didnt complain because unlike some members I read the posts and read about the upgrades Jason was doing.

----------


## HILLBILLY

I don't know i've got dial up and it's not lighting fast, but it not all that slow either i have no complaints here. I've seen it alot slower on other boards before coming here, And besides even if it is that slow for you zibed, don't you think the excellent info on this board is well worth it? I sure would. I've got more info and help here than on other boards AR is the best in my eyes. :Thumps Up:

----------


## zibep

Maybe it's because I'm on a mac. I have DSL. Every other site I go to is great, pops up right away. This one is so slow I actually give up and have to force quit a lot of times.

----------


## powerlifter

fast for me too

----------


## hoss827

When I had dial up (AOHELL) it blew ass...But I have cable now, and it's all good.  :Smilie:

----------


## johnsomebody

> Maybe it's because I'm on a mac. I have DSL. Every other site I go to is great, pops up right away. This one is so slow I actually give up and have to force quit a lot of times.


That's bizarre -I have a Mac and a cable modem (wireless) and it's fast as lightning.

What OS are you using and what browser? I'm 9.2 and Netscape 7. I can't use Internet Explorer cuz it can't handle image files -but I hate MIcrosoft anyway.

----------


## bitta

of course cable is faster than dial up, but I havent had any problems at all with speed and im on dial up.

----------


## TheOak182

my comp. works perfectly fine with AR!!!

----------


## Benches505

This site loads much faster than some of the others that I visit....I have noticed some problems with the timing out when I read the threads and click back..

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

I just got my CPU back, and went Cable @ 2mb.....WOW, I'm flyin' now, pages flip practically instantly....diggin' it.

----------


## omen78

Love my AR and cable modem. Albeit, I would wait weeks for a newsletter if that's the only way I could get this kind of information. ALL HAIL AR !!!

----------


## omen78

> maybe it's your connection.............i mean, my connection is extemely slow, i'm still on dial-up and this site is always the fastest to come up.......


Off the subject... your avatar is sexy as hell...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## GREENMACHINE

no prob with my connection

----------


## CDNGEAR

man its lightining fast for me as well...no complaints

----------


## jbol

slow for me

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Site is not slow at all. You need a cable modem, and clear up your hard drive. Get a track eraser program. I run mine everynite. Everytime you visit websites your tracks are saved to your hard drive. The first time i ran the program, it ran for at least 20minutes. Couldnt believe how much free space was cleared up. Give that a try..

----------


## arnold1980

hey bro can you recommend a good track eraser program

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

yea, the one i use is AbsoluteShield Track Eraser. If you goto download.com, and in the search type in "Track Eraser". There are I think 5 you can pick from. AbsoluteShield was free to try for 15 days, then unfortunately you have to pay for it. It is 24.95, but well worth it.

X..

----------


## arnold1980

i'll check it out, thanks.

----------


## decadbal

dont go for that reason, just check back

----------


## TheChosen1

> Maybe it's because I'm on a mac. I have DSL. Every other site I go to is great, pops up right away. This one is so slow I actually give up and have to force quit a lot of times.


Granted, I once reported the same problem about a year ago. I would click onto a thread, leave my computer, go to my kitchen, and pour myself a cup of coffee before the thread would upload onto the screen. And that's with cable modem at moderate speed.  Now, everything's moving swiftly. The board's rocking quite well, guys!!!

----------


## Spoon

I have no problems whatsoever. my connection is instantaneously. try again it might be your connection.

Spoon

----------


## TheChosen1

> yea, the one i use is AbsoluteShield Track Eraser. If you goto download.com, and in the search type in "Track Eraser". There are I think 5 you can pick from. AbsoluteShield was free to try for 15 days, then unfortunately you have to pay for it. It is 24.95, but well worth it.
> 
> X..


Bro, try History Kill at www.historykill.com
It rocks and comes with a pop-up killer.

----------

